# Grass Seed Showdown



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

I've been looking at KBG grass seed for a bit. I've been trying to determine if it is worth the extra money or if one brand is really better than the other. Two are from the big box stores and common names... Online is from Seedsuperstore.

It seems from my analysis, and I'm no pro at this type of thing that Scotts beats out Pennington in that it has a greater germination rate, as well as less Other Crop Seed which I'm of the belief can also contain weeds. I don't know much about the cultivar selection between them. They both have a watersmart type of coating.

Seedsuperstore is one cultivar less than the others, but has a higher germination rate and overall specs greater than the Scotts/Pennington. As far as I can tell it has no seed coating. I read online that and see in videos that you get what you pay for in grass seed... Is it really a superior product over the big box brands? Not trying to offend or dis-credit, just wrap my head around it all. Most probably just grab any bag at the store and go at it... Hoping in 10-30 days something appears ;-)

--

SCOTTS Turf Builder Grass Seed
Kentucky Bluegrass Mix

14.41% - Gaelic KBG - 85% Germ
14.39% - Jump Start KBG - 85% Germ
13.91% - Abbey KBG - 85% Germ
5.28% - Avalanche KBG - 85% Germ

Coating Material: 50.0%
Inert From Seed: 1.75%
Other Crop Seed: 0.25%
Weed Seed: 0.01%
Noxious Weed Seeds: NONE

3 LBS. = $20

----

PENNINGTON Smart Seed
Kentucky Bluegrass Blend

29.30% - Ridgeline KBG - 80% Germ
6.80% - Aries KBG - 80% Germ
6.80% - Wildhorse KBG - 80% Germ
4.30% - Mallard KBG - 80% Germ

Coating Material: 50.0%
Inert Matter: 2.39%
Other Crop Seed: 0.40%
Weed Seed: 0.01%
Noxious Weed Seeds: NONE

3 LBS = $20

----
SEEDSUPERSTORE
SS1100 Bluegrass Blend

33.45% - Award KBG - 90% Germ
33.31% - Midnight KBG - 90% Germ
31.85% - Bewitched KBG - 90% Germ

Other Crop Seed: 0.0%
Inert Material: 1.39%
Weed Seed: 0.0%
Noxious Weed Seeds: NONE

2 LBS. = $75


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Not my area of expertise - But I will say from face value, the SEEDSUPERSTORE mix has 3 cultivars that I recognize, and have always understood these to be great KBG.

The Scotts and Pennington, can't say I know anything about those blends. If it were me, I'd spend the extra especially if you are just needing a few pounds.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

The .01% weed seed is enough to steer me away. Also, on the first two it looks like half of what you're buying is that useless coating. You might try Hogan Seed and see what they have. Been buying TTTF from them for year and they are great!


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Your not just paying for germination rate, your also paying for newer varieties that are known to perform well with the Seed Super Store varieties.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

@mmicha Here is a good starting point : http://www.ntep.org/states/il.htm


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

I think you answered your own question. You certainly do get what you pay for.


----------



## chrisben (Sep 11, 2017)

You can get a seed coat to apply to the good-quality grass seed too, although it won't be Blue. 

If you want a blend of improved *** cultivars at a lower price than seedsuperstore, take a look at the better blues mix from prefered Seed. They change the mix up from time due to availability and to help regulate the cost somewhat.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Having a nice plot of new grass that is nearly weed free is awesome.
Having a plot of new grass that is littered with grassy weeds is frustrating and detracts from your sense of progress. 
If at all possible, weed seed and other crop at 0.00% is the best route in my opinion. Weed free is worth the extra money. 
I would also look at Hogan for an alternative.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Does anyone have any info on what is in their tall fescue mixes? For example the "Hogan Blend"? They don't list what is in each mix.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

I love me some custom blends from Seedsuperstore. I was thinking about purchasing Pete's with GCI turf this year. Anyone ever use him yet?


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Miller_Low_Life said:


> I love me some custom blends from Seedsuperstore. I was thinking about purchasing Pete's with GCI turf this year. Anyone ever use him yet?


Why not try www.unitedseeds.com ? They are in Omaha.

Raptor 3 ?
Titanium 2LS ?
Firecracker SLS ?
Hemi ?
Turbo ?

They have it !!


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

SJ Lawn said:


> Miller_Low_Life said:
> 
> 
> > I love me some custom blends from Seedsuperstore. I was thinking about purchasing Pete's with GCI turf this year. Anyone ever use him yet?
> ...


I can't believe I never knew! I've even googled local grass seed before and didn't see them.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm also a United fan, but not for KBG. They are go-to for the best TTTF cultivars though. Preferred Seed is another good source for KBG.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@jessehurlburt bought this bag of Hogan's Blend 3 months ago. Germination, color, and vigor are all fantastic. The dark circle in the middle had a cherry tree growing in it 2 months ago.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Ill throw Miller Seed store into the mix, i bought 5# their preferred bluegrass mix for like $45 before shipping from Nebraska or wherever they are to the west coast(like $15?)

Even 20% split of Bewitched, Blueberry, Bonaire, Midnight, and Blackjack which are all good new varieties.

Just call them up on the phone and order it.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I like United Seeds. http://www.unitedseeds.com/home.html

When pricing seed and comparing big box store offerings, keep in mind that half the weight of any coated seed is not seed. Also compare weed % and other crop %. Quality seed will have zero weed and zero or extremely low other crop. All of them will (had better) have zero noxious weed.


----------

